# bf 109 book with color patches



## danielp (Apr 15, 2013)

I had a book long gone that was about the bf 109 and it had color samples in the back of the book. I would like to try and get the book again but for the life of me I cannot remember the title or author. the book would have been from the mid to late 70's to mid 80's any ideas ? thanks dan


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2013)

Can you remember what was on the cover? Was it a soft or hard cover?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2013)

mmm...yeah more info...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2013)

Were these actual paint swatches, or printed colour patches? The Claus Sundin book has printed patches, as far as I remember, but published much later than the 70s or 80s.
The classic, and expensive if you can find it, 'Monogram Colour' guide had paint swatches, and I believe there were some off-shoots published, covering specific aircraft, but a limited release, and as rare as rocking horse [email protected]


----------



## danielp (Apr 16, 2013)

it would have been a hardcover and if I remember right the paint samples were not printed but pasted in


----------



## danielp (Apr 16, 2013)

guys sorry my memory is not what it use to be I think I found the book with the color samples it looks right. it's the right age just not only on the 109 " The Official Monogram Painting Guide to German Aircraft 1935-45" and the pages I have come across I seem to remember. sorry for your time dan


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2013)

Was it this one?


----------



## clinton78 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry to go off on a slight tangent but how do the above older titles mentioned namely 

_'The Official Monogram Painting Guide to German Aircraft 1935-1945'_
_'The Modeller's Luftwaffe Painting Guide'_
stand up against the later works by Merrick, Ullmann, and Crandall? Your expert analysis would be appreciated gentlemen.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 18, 2013)

Expert analysis this is not, but how can you possibly have enough information? I mean as a source of pictures alone it worth the (cheap) cost you would pay for any of them from a used book retailer. Maybe some of the information is dated, maybe not...


----------



## clinton78 (Apr 18, 2013)

On the contrary Capt. Vick, I've always found modellers to be rather astute when it comes to their colours. Sadly though the reason I asked is that these titles are far from cheap especially the Monogram title.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes, you are right about that one. My apologies. I was thinking of K.A. Merricks earlier works and others published by Kokabura and the like. Not sure what you mean about on the contrary though...i agreed that modellers can be super concerned about the right colors. Cid I state otherwise?


----------



## clinton78 (Apr 18, 2013)

Don't worry Vick, it was your _"Expert analysis this is not"_ comment that encouraged me to give a nod to yourself and the other modeller's keen eye for colour accuracy.


----------



## stona (Apr 18, 2013)

Merrick is one of the authors of the Monogram guide.

I think it stands up well bearing in mind that it is nearly thirty five years old! 
If you find a copy of the Monogram guide at anything approaching a sensible price my advice would be to buy it. I saw a copy selling for £125 recently which is a bit steep. It wasn't in great condition,the pages were badly yellowed,but all the paint chips were there and it was in the original ring binder. I bet someone would pay it.

I've never had the Luftwaffe painting guide,but I know it predates the Monogram guide slightly and is likely to be based on similar research.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 18, 2013)

Does this Monogram have anything to do with the model company?


----------



## stona (Apr 18, 2013)

It's Monogram Aviation Publishing.

They have published a lot of other stuff including the "Close Up" series.

It's difficult to explain today,with so much information available,just how important and influential the original Monogram painting guide was. The thank yous from Merrick and Hitchcock in the foreword read like a who's who of what I call first and second generation Luftwaffe researchers.
It was published only seven years after the publication by Monogram of the "Messerschmitt 0-nine gallery" (the first book I'm aware of which included authentic camouflage colour chips) and the subsequent Luftwaffe colours series (by Kookaburra).
Importantly the book was aimed at modellers as well as historians.It remains an important book.

The fact that the book still stands up today,thirty something years later,is a credit to them all.

I wonder if the 0-nine book was the one that the original poster was thinking of.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2013)

It was the Monogram book, and the '0 nine' I was referring to in my original reply. The Monogram Painting Guide is still generally regarded as the 'standard' - the text might now be slightly out-dated, due to more recent research and discoveries, but there's no getting away from the value of the colour chips.
I paid, I think, £40 for my copy, second hand, in excellent condition, around 25 years ago ( a lot of money then), only to 'lose' it after lending to a friend, who moved house and we lost touch! B*gg*r !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 19, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Does this Monogram have anything to do with the model company?



No, as Stona said it was a different Monogram. This one was the late Monogram Aviation Publishing of Sturbridge, Massachusetts. They are no longer with us, which makes me sad and their remaining assets (as they were) are owned by Jerry Judy Crandall of Eagle Editions Ltd. Hamilton, Montana.


----------



## clinton78 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## danielp (Apr 19, 2013)

actually I had both books does the one o nine gallery have physical paint chip sample in it?


----------



## danielp (Apr 27, 2013)

hey guys thanks for the lead and a jog to the memory I purchased the 109 gallery and that is the book i was thinking of. it is terrible getting old but I don't want to grow up


----------

